# Any Ideas On What Kind Of Snail??



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Found this little guy on one of my plants. Must have hitched a ride on my live plants. I rinsed all of them well, but i suppose that would not have gotten rid of eggs. I ran right away to get the camera and then after I took the picture i tried to put him in my breeder trap, but he dropped and blended in with the substrate, couldn't find him after that.

Any idea's on what kind of snail it is? And do i need to be worried?


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

pond/bladder snail

i have them in most of my tanks but rarely see plant damage


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

They will keep reproducing, but they aren't really harmful to anything. Some fish will even nibble on them if they can... 
If you find it again, pull it out and squish it between your fingers and drop it back in. The fish will eat the gushy part of him.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I found some of them in a lake near me. Some of them had white outlining their operculum.


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL i am currently counting and packing an order for the Oakland school district and every time i find a pond snail instead of a MTS i laugh thinking of this thread


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Those are New Zealand pond snails. They will eat plants and soon you will be infested. Get some assassin snails.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

Alright, found it and squished it. I will be keeping my eyes open for more! Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Also, they are invasive species. Be careful not to let them get into rivers or lakes.


----------

